# Health insurance costs?



## DavidWYork (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello you lucky folk. 
I am almost 57, asthmatic (mildly) and gluten intolerant (coeliac). 
I am not suffering any symptoms, and I am wondering what private health insurance might cost me in Southern Cyprus. Anyone in a similar state let me know their annual fees...also dentistry info.
I am hoping to spend a few months in Cyprus early next year to help me decide where I would settle best...Polis area and peaceful, or Paphos and busy. Which would I prefer for most of the year? Is there a good bus service from Polis to Latchi for shopping purposes, though I intend to buy a scooter or moped. This is all very exciting, but I want to remain grounded in my approach and decision making. Any help valued, especially objective negatives. 
David, York UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi David,

For a single person you should get health insurance for 500-750 euros per year. 
Of course you wouldnt be covered for existing conditions.
Dentistry costs vary depending on the dental practice. My dentist is not one of the cheaper ones but still less expensive than private dental treatment in the Uk.
We did go to another practice when we came here, cheaper one, but it was like being on a factory conveyer belt and the dentist was very abrupt so we stopped using that practice.
The polis area is beautiful and as you say its quieter than Paphos but unless you actually live in Polis itself I think you do need to have a car.
In the last two years Polis has got more shops, a Papantonios and Orphanides etc but it still lacks many of the amenities that Paphos has.
We would live in the Polis area if we were retired but need to be close to Paphos for our business. We find living in a village on the outskirts of Paphos gives us the peace and quiet away from the tourists while still being close to the town for business purposes.

Veronica


----------



## Marios1959 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Private health insurance costs*

Hi,
can anyone please tell me what the cost for private medical insurance for a 57 yr old male & his 49 yr old wife would be in Cyprus, we live in the Polis area. Can this be paid monthly?

Regards Mario


----------

